# Feathers flying



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Took Dad Turkey Hunting for his first time. Using my calls brought in 3 Birds in the first hour. Dad being Dad scored a double first time out. I wouldn't have it any other way. I hope to get back up there this coming weekend so we can do it again. Sorry for the late photos but had to figure out how to resize again something about 8 MB being to big to down load.

Dad and I with his birds.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW a double on his first outing

that tells me a few things

first it tells me youve got some birds around your area

then it tells me, you know how to call them birds in

but mostly it tells me your ol' man can shoot

a big congrats on the hunt

cant wait to see pics of them on the grill,or fryer or however you make em

thats some good eating right there


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A big congrats. to you and Dad., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! What a hunt! Looks like a great pair to have a hunt!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As good as it gets.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats to your Dad.

nice work Bigrowdy, another day with your Dad that you will never forget.........double fist pump.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

great memories with your dad


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Rodney !!! and Congrats to your dad !! and with your own call, nothing better !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and your Dad !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Headed back to Dads. Hope to post more pictures of some birds everything work right.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like everything about this post. Nice work Rodney. Tell pops congrats from me.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is just way cool. Congrats to you and Dad.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats to you and your Dad Rodney!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I had birds everywhere I wasn't. Either on the wrong side of the creek. They had 2 different roads to place them selves on when I was on the other side. It seemed like grand central station on the roadways. The area with the most acreage was being plowed and disc for 2 solid days.

Last morning 10 mins into a set a coyote attacked they decoys. Birds were singing everywhere and I chose to not shoot him. It was funny as heck when he grabbed the inflated decoy and he freaked when it made all the plastic rubbing noise and popped back up when he let go. Dog jumped straight up and hauled butt out to about 40 yards and started barking. I laughed my a$$ off watching him. He stalked around and just couldn't figure it out. You can learn a lot by not pulling the trigger and watching their behavior.

Well 45 minutes later and the birds had moved on down the creek and another coyote shows up. Well like I said the first was early in the set the last well here's a picture. When I went back to take the picture I busted yet another coyote out of the field but didn't have a gun. Calling will happen in a couple more weeks when I return. At day break I estimate about 20 dogs within a 2 to 3 mile square area sounding off

along 3 different creeks..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice write up Rodney. Congrats on the coyote !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Too bad you didn't have a video of the coyote attacking the decoy, that would have been a good one to see. Congrats on the one down.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Would have loved to see the coyote after the decoy. Too bad you couldn't get the turkeys to cooperate. I had a tough time with the turkeys over the weekend. Heard a couple but never even saw a bird. Great job on the coyote. Looks like we're going to be seeing some more coyote action from you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, great read, congrats. on the yote.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great outing !! and congrats on the coyote. I took a bobcat two years ago using a hen decoy and Turkey distress.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

great read, sounds like you'll be on the song dogs in a few weeks, hope you get that Tom Turkey to cooperate on your next outing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good read Rodney......congrats on the coyote !


----------

